# DBSTalk Exclusive Second Look: C41-100 Genie Client



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

DBSTalk.com is proud to release the exclusive second look of the newest Genie client, the C41-100.










*C41-100 Second Look*​_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

We are very happy to see these are starting to come out into the wild.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, another great new Look product. Appreciate the look inside at the boards too. Thanks for showing that.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice work Scott. I like the topless shots too.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, no! Scott's not a bad looking fellow, but do we really need topless shots??

!rolling


----------

